# Amplificador sencillo 100W con fuente simple



## oZon (Jul 8, 2009)

este amplificador uno de los ideales para aquellos que desean armer su primer aparato de sonido ya que cuenta con una fuente simple 

en este foro encuentras amplificadores de toda potencia los cuales con muy complicado armarlos para los principiantes y
los de baja potencia no atrae muchos este en cambio es sencillo

Especificaciones y caracteristicas principales:

Tension de alimentacion:   45-50 V
Impedancia de carga        4 ohms
Potencia                   100 W
Consumo de corriente sin señal 15 mA
Consumo de corriente a potencia nominal  2.5 A
Sensibilidad               200 mV
Impedansia de entrada      100 kΩ
Respuesta de frecuencia    30 - 30 kHz

este fue un amplificador que yo arme y funciono OK con buena respuesta en emdios y altos

espero les ayude como a mi me ayudo en un principio.

saludos

oZon


----------



## GABILON (Jul 20, 2009)

hola, en el esquema aparecen como tr de potencia 2n3055, pero en la placa están otros dos con distinto encapsilado, a cual le hago caso, y además si tienes una idea aproximada de la medida de los disipadores. gracias


----------



## oZon (Jul 23, 2009)

Hola GABILON

mira en el circuito original estan los 2N3055 pero el PCB es para los 2SC5200 solo por comodidad 
puedes utilizar cualquiera  de los dos.

solo no excedan la tension de alimantacion que es de 50V de fuente simple. 

es muy facil de armar. suerte con este proyecto los que desean armarlo.  

En la fuente se puede utilizar un capacitor de 10000uF 63V es suficiente no vale la pena sobredimencionarlo.
 
Saludos 

oZon


----------



## Jhonny DC (Jul 24, 2009)

treblo dijo:
			
		

> hola me gustaria armar este amplificador pero el problema que tengo es que tengo una fuente que sin rectificar me entrega como unos 30v....arriva dice uqe se alimenta con 45-50v
> yo creo que si rectifico mi transformador a unos 35, 36 v llego la pregunta es si esta tension sirve para poder armar el ample gracias


Hola Treblo.
Mira, no se que cuenta habrás sacado pero si rectificas esos 30V tendría que darte unos 42 o 43V en vacío y con plena carga alrededor de 39V. Realmente no se si tendrás algún otro problema pero lo que es seguro es que vas a tener, cuando menos, algunos watt menos aunque es probable que sea el único problema que tengas.


Ozon, esta interesante este proyecto. Me llamo la atención que no lleva preajuste de BIAS ni de Offset, lo que lo hace especial para principiantes. 
Solo 2 cositas:
1-	según mis cálculos, ese amplificador debería consumir cuando menos unos 3 o 4 Amperios a máxima potencia si consideramos que la carga es de 4ohm.
2-	Por acá ultimo mencionaste que se le pueden agregar transistores para quien quiera hacerlo… esteeeee…   podrías comentar más al respecto? Me intriga saber con que fin habríamos de agregarle más transistores y de que manera deberiamos hacerlo.
Salu2


----------



## lsedr (Jul 24, 2009)

Me imagino que seran 100 watts RMS?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 24, 2009)

Son 100W RMS sobre carga puramente resistiva, onda seno @ 1Khz.

Con una bocina el panorama cambia... Ahora los 100W RMS serán pico. .

No te preocupes, el amplificador va a sonar, al fin y al cabo.

Saludos.


----------



## treblo (Jul 24, 2009)

hola Jhonny DC la cosa es que no calcule nada porque no tengo idea, pero estipule ese valor porque habia rectificado un transformador que entrga 12v y me quedo en 16v asi que supuse que cuando se rectifica por lo general suben 4v pero es evidente que no me gustaria que me explicaras que cuentas se usan para maso menos estipular la tension que me va a entregar despues de ser rectificada 

buenismo entonces aprovecho el transformador que tengo y veo que onda

muchas gracias por la respuesta suerte


----------



## Cacho (Jul 24, 2009)

treblo dijo:
			
		

> ...que cuentas se usan para maso menos estipular la tension que me va a entregar despues de ser rectificada.



Tenés que multiplicar el voltaje RMS de alterna (esto es lo que mide el tester) por √2 (o sea, 1,4142..). Con eso tenés el valor de pico de la onda y ese es el que se espera obteber al rectificar.

Redondeando, en el caso de 12V de alterna te da casi 17V de continua (menos las caídas que tengas en los diodos rectificadores). Si tenés los 220V de la línea, te vas a unos 310V.

En general podés multiplicar por 1,4 y vas a tener una aproximación decente (eso es lo que hice arriba). Si tenés una calculadora a mano, usá más decimales.

Saludos


----------



## oZon (Ago 8, 2009)

hola ari101076

en realidad el diseño original dice 45V yo lo aumente a 50 y un par de transistores mas y mejorala potencia. si le bajas la tension funcionara pero la potencia sera menor. en realida menciona que debe ser de tension minima 35V y maxima 55V.
yo lo tengo con 4Amp por canal y funciona bien.

saludos 

oZon


----------



## chacarock (Ago 13, 2009)

Hola, como se revisan este tipod e transistores, digo el patillage, se puede con el tester?  por el tema este de que estan saliendo transistores trucho  o algunos que bienen con las patas cambiadas

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ago 14, 2009)

chacarock dijo:
			
		

> Hola, como se revisan este tipod e transistores, digo el patillage, se puede con el tester?  por el tema este de que estan saliendo transistores trucho  o algunos que bienen con las patas cambiadas



Hola Chaca.

Los bipolares (BJT) se portan como dos diodos. En el caso de los NPN, conducen desde la base hacia el emisor y el colector. En los PNP, es al revés.
Te dejo un dibujo para hacerlo más fácil de ver.

Deben conducir en las direcciones de los diodos y no en la contraria, y obviamente no debe haber corto entre ningún par de patas.

Saludos


----------



## ari101076 (Ago 18, 2009)

amigos del foro  les cuento estoy realmente en un poso .no e podido lograr aser funcionar el amplificador el unico cambio que he realizado son los 2sc5200 por unos 2sc3281 pero estos los prove con el amplificador de 100 que posteo luciperro y anduvieron excelente .el pcb es el mismo que propuso *ozon* aqui les dejo una foto espero me puedan dar una mano .


*saludo a todos los cerebros de este foro*


----------



## oZon (Ago 21, 2009)

holas

revise los archivos que subi.  

en el PCB no encontre ningun error por si habia copiado mal.  

en el esquema si encontre errores, pero aun con ellos deberia funcionar ya que no eran criticos.  

actualice los arcivos en la primera pagina.  

de todas formas subo aqui tambien.

saludos 

oZon


----------



## treblo (Ago 23, 2009)

hola me gustaria armar este amplificador estereo...queria saber que amperaje tendria que entregar mi transformadorr para un correcto funcionamiento....

gracias


----------



## oZon (Sep 1, 2009)

hola treblo

unos 8 amp sria suficiente para stereo o sino dos transformadores cada uno de 4 amp

aunque el circuito trabaje solo con 3 amp a toda potencia, yo me doy un margen de seguridad.

saludos

oZon


----------



## treblo (Sep 19, 2009)

hola queria saber qeu transistores nesesitan disipadores.....osea los tip....tambien si el bd140 necesita dicipador.....

gracias


----------



## hellfull (Sep 19, 2009)

los bd139/140 estan preparados para un disipador,ponle uno pequeñito aunque sea,nunca biene mal,eso para los drivers,para los de potencia,nose si vas a usar los tips o los 2n3055,pero esos necesitan disipador si o si,ya le puedes poner el que mas bien te  venga ati.


----------



## oZon (Sep 21, 2009)

en realidad los tip tienen uno pequeñito el DB no necesita

pero los de potencia uno grande.

Lo del voltaje: 
nightwolf62 

Si tu transformador entrega 52V (eso entendii), mas el rectificador tendrias unos 73.3V mas o menos esto es mucho para el amplificador. tu lo digiste.
con 12v trabaja. reduce unas vueltas a tu transformador - si entendi bien lo que escribiste-

saludos 

oZon


----------



## dack_alex (Sep 26, 2009)

Oye ozon cres que pueda remplazar los 2sc5200 por dos 2n6284


----------



## oZon (Sep 29, 2009)

hola

*dack_alex*

yo creo que si te pueden servir. estos son el tipo TO-3

tendras que utilizar cables para conectarlos y por que no usas los MJ15015?

o ya tienes los 2n6284, pero da igual. te mando el data sheet del 2n6284.

saludos 

oZon


----------



## zopilote (Oct 31, 2009)

oZon dijo:
			
		

> bueno dale; este amplificador te sale a la primera.
> 
> esperamos a ver como te fue.
> 
> ...


Primeramente te doy gracias por el aporte, el amplificador funciona lo hice para que supliera un STK de fuente simple (estos STK439 ya no los venden aquí), lo proyecte para sacarle 20W, incremente más su sensibilidad (retroalimentación) y lo hice tan pequeño como para colocarlo en lugar del integrado STK. Utilice TIP31 como transistor final, el BC547 y el  2SA1015 el resto. El sonido es suficiente para una habitacion, todo para rescatar un amplificador Sony.

Etolipoz
-------


----------



## oZon (Oct 31, 2009)

Hola zopilote 

me alegra que te funcionó.

Utiliza los TIP41C y TIP42C como trans. finales

y cambia el BC558 por un TIP32C si quieres mas potencia.

saludos.

oZon


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2009)

treblo dijo:


> hola Jhonny DC la cosa es que no calcule nada porque no tengo idea, .........


Léete esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## oZon (Mar 22, 2010)

Este es uno de los que mejor resultado me dio tanto por su fuente simple y lo economico que es.

lo tengo armado en estereo la placa es un modelo antiguo (usando capacitores que se encuentran hechados osea axiles y transistores tipo platillos). esta placa que publique es modificada para componentres modernos que hay a la venta. GG salio bien verdad=)

saludos

oZon


----------



## NJA93 (Abr 19, 2010)

hola, me gusto mucho el amplificador, es justo lo que andaba buscando. En realidad tengo algo de experiencia, pero estaba buscando una potencia alta rondando los 100w y sencilla de hacer, dado que todavia estoy en el colegio y se me hacen muy cortos mis tiempos lamentablemente.
 Voy a probar armarlo, pero tengo una duda, si quiero hacerlo de un solo canal, este amplificador es de 100+100 (100 x canal) o de 50+50? y el diseño de PCB que dejaste ahi es de los dos canales ya hechos o de uno?
 Gracias y saludos.


----------



## oZon (Jul 21, 2010)

Bueno se ve que algunos ya armaron este ampli.

vamos con las respuestas que formularon anteriormente pues muchos preguntaron lo mismo.

- la potencia es de 50w+50w reales teniendo en estereo 100W.

- Para uno estereo se arman dos placas.

- Se puede usar el TIP35 sin problemas.

- pueden aumentar la alimentacion DC hasta 55V

- Si gustan cambian el cap de 2200uf por uno de 4700uf.

- aumentan un par de transistores mas en la saliad, por ejemplo. el TIP35 en paralelo sin su respectiva resistensia de 0.47 ohm, me explico solamente tendria la que esta en el circuito.ver fig.

saludos 

oZon


----------



## cites (Sep 5, 2010)

hola sopilote  me interesa  saber como lo isite al amplificador  como lo modificaste para haserlo mas chico  podrias pasar el circuito  o la placa   para ver tengo que nodificar  un amplificador phillips que traen los ad149 que son de germanio y no los consigo   tengo fuente simple de 40v  y no da para poner una placa de 100w  ya que ese amplificador  tira originalmente 25 w  de salida y el espacio es reducido para colocar una placa grande  desde  gracias


----------



## zopilote (Sep 9, 2010)

cites dijo:


> me interesa  saber como lo modificaste para haserlo mas chico  podrias pasar el circuito  o la placa ,  desde  gracias



Estube super ocupado, pero aquí lo tienes, resulta que hay elementos que van en el lado de las pistas, estos son los transistores de salida, los otros elementos van arriba, los condensadores de 2200u se sueldan último y encima. No tengo fotos, pero cualquier duda avisa.


----------



## zopilote (Sep 11, 2010)

El archivo M150_placa.pdf  esta para hacerlo con malla, si lo utilizas para transferencia con plancha tendras que girar los tip42 y los MJE3055, como en "M150_top2". El condensador va echado, otra alternativa es vertical, en cuyo caso las resistencia de cemento van una encima del otro.La tension requerida es minimo de 24Vdc, se consigue mejor calidad a mas tension.


----------



## cites (Oct 9, 2010)

hola ozon ya arme el amplificador que propusiste en la primera pagina 
y no logro hacerlo andar  , pongo en marcha  el ampli con 50 v   y ni bien enciende  osila  mucho y no hay forma de parar la osilacion. probe con todo mas cap en fuente,  masa  unica, modifique el cap de 56 p 
tambien osila .  ya no se que hacer por eso posteo el problema .  la PLACA M150   la copie bien y la osilacion aumenta cuando pasa tiempo prendido , el voltaje no  cae  y lo estoy probando con la lampara en serie , tambien la saque y puse directo pero la osilacion sigue .
la capacidad de la fuente  es de 5000x63  debo agregar mas  capacidad?? que hago??????

atte  cites


----------



## zopilote (Oct 9, 2010)

cites dijo:


> ya arme el amplificador y no logro hacerlo andar  e  osila  mucho y no hay forma de parar la osilacion.  que hago??????
> 
> atte  cites



Explicanos que componentes usaste en tu montaje, lo de la fuente no es el problema(A menos que el transformador este mal bobinado). Otro asunto es en los transistores del diferencial, estos tienen que aparearse (hfe iguales,tolerancia de 1-10%) o causara esos alaridos. Otra causa puede ser si le estas probando con un previo con el cual oscila.


----------



## cites (Oct 10, 2010)

bueno en primer lugar  no medi los hfe de los TR , los componentes que use son los , bc 548  bd 140  tip 41 y 42  Tr de salida  tip 3055   esta placa esta destinada  a reemplazar  potencia de amplificador  audison at 700   que tine una fuente de onda completa  con cap  de 5000 x63  y como cap de desacople  2500 x63  que estan en buen estado sugun mi capachet que mide la ESR y no estan pinchados ni nada , igual probando con otros cap que no son del amplificador, la placa  original esta completamente quemada y maltratada .  el voltaje no varia  esta y permanese en 50 v  pero la osilacion es terrible toy pensando que hay un error en la pb (nose) *ES*toy lo*CO* 
subo fotos  espero sirva de algo espero respuesta , gra*CIAS* *Z*opilote por tu respuesta   atte cites

http://yfrog.com/nepict0112mj 
http://yfrog.com/2dpict0115uj
http://yfrog.com/3zpict0113fj


----------



## oZon (Nov 30, 2010)

intenta limpiar las pistas comprueba las conexiones y el estado de los componentes y que estos sean los adecuados  tambien se ve que los disipadores de los trans de potencia estan unidos... separalos

saludos 

oZon


----------



## arielreduro (Abr 23, 2011)

juandiego06 dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos del foro quisiera saber si alguien  armo un amplificador de 250w yo estoy queriendo armar con la plaqueta de* aries A25* amplificador fapesa (no se que significa)
> si pueden ayudarme les agradesco quiero saber si suena bien y no satura etc etc



habla con pandacba el te va a aclarar muchas cosas yo estoy por armar el mismo, fijate que los componentes sean originales sino es lo mismo que nada los 15015 que sean 15015G con la sigla ON arriba esos son originales no les pongas los 3055 los primeros son mejores saludos


----------



## franc0 (Sep 9, 2011)

este amplificador funco a la primera que arme este amplificador aun con el voltaje de 29v ac  1A  para poder mejorar el sonido le aumente un pre  a la entrada y suena bastante bien gracias ozon por compartir tan buen circuito facil y sencillo


----------



## david7777777 (Sep 24, 2011)

primero saludos al foro y me gustaria aportar con este proyecto (amplificador de 100w) y de muy bajo ruido espero que les sirva y por si acaso esta comprobado y con buenos resultados  aqui esta el impreso y el circuito
 saludos 
david


----------



## david7777777 (Oct 20, 2011)

tbobreak dijo:
			
		

> hola, antes que nada  agradecer por el aporte, me eh pasado leyendo todas las paginas,  ajaja y creo que solo me confundi mas.
> ahora mis dudas,
> potencia  rms  en mono a 4 ohms?
> que tal estaria un transformador de  36 vca  @ 5 A para la fuente de alimentacion?
> ...



hola tbobreak como dijo fogonazo es el mismo circuito la funcion que tiene los transistores son las mismas solo que son de mayor capacidad o de menor pero para ambos casos el resultado es de 100w con una carga de 4ohm.  y yo lo lo utilizo con una fuente de 33V dc y 3A y tu con ese transformador podrias armarte la version estereo sin problemas pero lo utilizaras al maximo ? lo quieres para alguna sala o fiesta ?  por que 100W suena bastante fuerte y el elktor funcionaria bien con este amplificador y  con cualquier que este dentro lo comun 
saludos........ david


----------



## faustostar (Nov 1, 2011)

oZon dijo:


> este amplificador uno de los ideales para aquellos que desean armer su primer aparato de sonido ya que cuenta con una fuente simple
> 
> en este foro encuentras amplificadores de toda potencia los cuales con muy complicado armarlos para los principiantes y
> los de baja potencia no atrae muchos este en cambio es sencillo
> ...



hola he realizado este amplificador (m-150) y no he obtenido nada de audio en su salida, no hay voltje dc lo que se supone que el circuito dberia estar bien, pero no tengo nada de ac en la salida, favor digamme donde tengo el fallo.

adjunto el pcb del cual realice el amplificador (esta en formatp pdf, es el primero), el cual lo planche tal como aparece o es que tenia que invertilo antes de plancharlo.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 1, 2011)

El diagrama original no tiene problemas pero el problema esta obviamente en tu montaje, por lo tanto, es imposible a partir de esquema original deducir que lo que ha sucedido en tu montaje.

Para ello se necesitan fotografias del ensamble de tu placa  ver que transistores utilzaste en la salida y como lo conectaste.

La causa más común que un ampli no funcione se debe a defectos de armado.

Asi que por favor sube fotografias de tu montaje, detalla la fuente utilzada y bajo que circunstancias llevaste a cabo las pruebas


----------



## zopilote (Nov 1, 2011)

Trata de mencionar todos los codigos de transistores que utilizaste y fotografias de la fuente DC y de la soldadura de la placa, este amplificador es casi infalible, con decirte por aqui hay un KIT que lo vende
LABELIN Electronic  (Arequipa- Perú) como  CTK-036  (recien  lo supe, y era el M-150A), y es uno que ha estado en el mercado más de 15 años.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 28, 2011)

Ser argentino y no conocer un poco de la historia? *FAPESA* Fábrica Argentina de Productos Electrónicos Sociedad Anónima. que fabrico productos Philips en la argentina hasta los 80's  fabricaba transistores, diodos, circuitos integrados, cacpacitores, resistencias, potenciometros, tanden de sintonia, ferrites, fly-backs, yugos, TRC B&W, TRC color, tubos de vacio, etc etc fabrico toda una linea de kit de TV's valvulares para ambas corrientes para armadores, luego hibridos, luego todoe estado sólido, al igual que Phlips en aquellos años promocionaban sus productos medantes circuitos de aplicación, lo hizo tanto con  tubos de vacio como, con transisotres, estando publicado todos ellos en el foro.

El esquema en cuestiòn esta derivado del amplificador de 40W, por ello utilza 2 placas ya que es una aplicación BTL, con 8 ohm y 65Vdc de fuente entrega 160W alcanzando los 250 sobre una carga de 6 ohms, en el foro esta el boletin Fapesa correspondiente con toda la información necesaria

PD la actual FAPESA, con sede en Usuahia, no tiene nada que ver con la mencionada, ya que la Fapesa original se traslado a Brasil y se convirtio en Ibrape, haciendo exactament lo mismo que aqui.

De igual forma Texas Argentina, se mudo a Brasil existiendo actualmente.


Mientras estuvieron estas firmas, en nuestro pais, radios, TV, amplificadores etc, que lucian la sigla "Industria Argentina" todo absolutamente todo era realizado en nuestro país, siendo por ellos toda una potencia en latinoamérica


----------



## einsten (Dic 1, 2011)

bueno estuve revisando las imagenes de la primera pagina  de ozono y vi que en el diagrama la r10 es de 2k2 y en la otra que estan las pistas de cobre hay de 1k cual de las dos coloco 
..... bueno tratare de buscar otro transformador gracias por su respuestas

y de que voltaje son los condensadore electroliticos... la r2 de cuanto es de 1.5k o 15k  
.. la resistencia 13 y el condensador 6 estan en el diagrama conectados con el condensador de 2200 en el lado negativo . en cambio en la placa estan conectados en el positivo de ese mismo condensador...


----------



## pandacba (Dic 2, 2011)

Como este se te esta complicando un poco porque no armas alguno de los otros de 100W que esta en foro con toda la documentación y armado no ciento de veces , cientos de miles de veces y a esta altura debe haber pasado el millón tranquilamente Busca RCA130W en el foro fuente +-50V 100W RMS sobre 8 ohms, funciona y muy bien, no se en tu pais, pero aqui se consiguen las placas


----------



## einsten (Dic 23, 2011)

bueno yo ya tengo casi todos los materiales. los transistores de potencia son los tip35c y el problema es que no consigo el transformado. tengo tres transformadores de 12v cada uno sin rectificar y si los coloco en serie me daria unos 36v y rectificaros serian 50v pero desconosco su amperaje de cada transformador . alguien sabe como medir su amperaje. tengo una duda si coloco los los transformador en serie se suman los voltajes y el amperaje tambien o no .... quien me saca de esa duda...


----------



## oZon (Ene 18, 2012)

hola muchachos 
revise el esquema y el pcb por que el amigo  @einsten
dijo que hay errores
 la res de 2k2 es la la resistencia R10
 la res de 1k  es la resistncia R14
eso es todo ah por si alguien tiene mas dudas:
 la res R13 es de 10 ohms
 la res R2 es de 1k5
 la res R8 es ed 68 Ohms
 uffffff y asi, vean el esquma
 el condensador c6 da igual sea antes o despues de cap de 2200uf
 si ven otros esquemas veran de va despues un a bobina de choque y 
 en otros va antes asi que es igual.
por favor realizar estas correcciones.
el resto esta bien

los cap electriliticos todos (por regla general para los principiantes)
colocarlos de una tensión mayor a la que uno alimentara
el amplificador
por ejemplo:  el amplif. será alimetado con 50Vdc los cap electroliticos 
seran de 63V o mayor nunca lolocar  en el margen osea 50V exactos.

En Peru como en Bolivia este esquema es comercial bueno me atrevo a decir 
que una gran cantidad de personas tiene este circuito funcionando es barato y 
facil de armar 

si quieren sacarle mas potencia incorporar un par de transitores mas en la salida
(ver otros circuitos de mas potencia en el foro para darse una idea de como colocarlos)
sibir el voltaje de alimentacion a 55Vdc (maximo) el trafo debe ser de 4 A (mono)
para stereo subir a 7A 

el pre debe entregar un a señal de 300mV (aconsejable) pero cualquier pre sirve
yo hice funcionar con vrios preamplificadores y no note la diferencia.

El esquema es fiable 100% 

saludos 
oZon


----------



## Pablo LB (Mar 4, 2013)

Buen día.

Armé éste amplificador, está funcionando con un transformador reciclado, el cual entrega 33v/3A en alterna, rectificado se mantiene alrededor de 45v. Condensador de fuente y acople de salida 4700uf/63v.

Mis observaciones son:

-BD140 calienta, muy poco, está controlado con un pequeño disipador.
-TIP41 y 42, cero calor.
-2SC5200 calientan según la carga de salida, a 4ohms calienta bastante, a 8ohms se mantienen tibios, a 16 ohms el calor es despreciable. 
-El diodo puente que utilicé es de 4A, pero calienta cuando la carga de salida es de 4ohms. (supongo que debo utilizar uno más grande)
-La resistencia de 2.2k también calienta, no excesivamente, la cambié por una del mismo valor por 5w.

Mi impresión es que la potencia de éste amplificador, no llega a los 50w de potencia (con parlante de 8ohms), hasta ahora lo probé con un bajo eléctrico, la respuesta de graves es buena, siempre según mi impresión. Pero insisto, no parece alcanzar los 50W.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 4, 2013)

Este amplificador con 45Vcc de alimentación ronda los *30W sobre 8Ω* y si la fuente de alimentación lo permite unos* 60W sobre 4Ω*


----------



## Pablo LB (Mar 4, 2013)

Hola Fogonazo, gracias por aclararme las especificaciones de éste amplificador, lo cual me lleva a hacer la siguiente consulta. ¿Qué caracteristicas deberia tener la fuente para exigirle 60w a 4ohms?

Gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 4, 2013)

pablolb84 dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo, gracias por aclararme las especificaciones de éste amplificador, lo cual me lleva a hacer la siguiente consulta. ¿Qué caracteristicas deberia tener la fuente para exigirle 60w a 4ohms?
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> Saludos.



No debe disminuir la tensión del transformador con el amplificador a plena carga y sobre 4Ω, en teoría tu transformador sirve pero muy muy muy ajustado.


----------



## Pablo LB (Mar 4, 2013)

Según recuerdo, cuando lo probé a 4 ohms, aproximadamente 10 minutos sin descanso con el bajo, el transformador entibiaba, el diodo puente si calentaba considerablemente. Realizaré nuevas pruebas reemplazando el diodo puente y colocando disipadores más grandes a los transistores de salida que ganaban más temperatura, y porsupuesto revisando como se mantiene el voltaje de alimentación.

Gracias.


----------



## einsten (Nov 11, 2013)

Hl a todos compañeros les cuento *QUE* acabo de armar este amplificador.pero tengo un problema en la salidas del parlante .me marca 15voltios  no*-*se porque.alguien me ayuda .por favor...lo tengo alimentado con 60v y 2 amperios.coloque bc547 en ves de el bc548 .cambie el bd140 por un tip 42c ..de ay todo igual..


----------



## Pablo LB (Nov 11, 2013)

Hola einstein, los 15 voltios que mencionas los tienes antes o después del condensador de salida?
Después del condensador y sin conectar el parlante, es normal que el multímetro detecte voltaje, antes del condensador deberia haber la mitad de la alimentación total (aprox. 30v en tu caso).

No sé si me equivoque, pero utilizando 60voltios como alimentación, los BC547/548 quedan cortos, seria mejor utilizar 2N5551 o alguno que soporte mayor tensión.

Saludos.


----------



## einsten (Nov 12, 2013)

Me marca 15 voltios despues  de condenador..ok compare eso transistores 2n5551 para str mas seguros...luegp 
comento como me fue..


----------



## ccota (Dic 12, 2013)

Hola compañeros .mi nombre es gerardo. Y soy nuevo , me interesa este amplificador esta muy tentador y con fuente simple.,.. Yo tengo un transformador de 63v rectificados y 2.5 amperios .pero he leido que su maximo voltaje es de 50v ...pero lei una pagina que decia que puedes aumentar 2 transitores para*l*elos a los de salida.asi podras aumentar el voltaje..y pre amplificador con tonos me recomiendan es que hay mu*ch*os y no se cual de,ellos hacer .estoy un poco confundido. Cualquier preamplificador le puede hacer o tienes sus especificaciones.


----------



## ccota (Dic 21, 2013)

Acabo de hacer el amplificador .y suena bien. La única modificación *que h*i*c*e fue cambiar el transistor bd140 por un tip42c *por_que* el bd140 se escuchaba un poco chioso..pero este transistor calienta mu*ch*o *qu*eria saber si es normal ..o es porque estoy superando el voltaje men*c*ionado en el diagrama..


y sobre el parlante de cuanta potencia me recomiendan


----------



## fresho1 (Abr 25, 2014)

acabo de armar el.amplificador tengo salida de audio pero tengo un problema mucho chilla cuando conecto una entrada de audio baja el chillido un poko pero  cada vez que cambio de cancion se escuchaa el chillido. tengo todos los cables de tierra en un solo punto. no se que hacer para eliminar ese ruido espero alguien pueda ayudarme gracias
 - fuente con 6800MFD/30V


----------



## Pablo LB (Abr 26, 2014)

Hola, ¿apareaste los transistores de entrada?, también ayudarían unas fotos de tu montaje para buscar posibles problemas.

Sugerencia: escribe de la mejor manera, para entender con mas facilidad tus consultas.

Saludos.


----------



## fresho1 (May 1, 2014)

Si mira logre solucionar ese problema lo que pasa es que mi fuente de alimentacion generaba mucho ruido. el cual opte por colocarle condensadores ceramicos de 0.1uf en paralelo a acada diodo del puente y logre bajar considerablemente el ruido pero aun sigo teniendo ruido. 
sera que necesite un buen previo???


----------



## Fogonazo (May 1, 2014)

fresho1 dijo:


> Si mira logre solucionar ese problema lo que pasa es que mi fuente de alimentacion generaba mucho ruido. el cual opte por colocarle condensadores ceramicos de 0.1uf en paralelo a acada diodo del puente y logre bajar considerablemente el ruido pero aun sigo teniendo ruido.
> *sera que necesite un buen previo???*



Un previo *NO* mejora *NI* empeora el ruido de una etapa amplificadora.
Lee este tema y mide el rizado de tu fuente como allí se indica.


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## oZon (Sep 8, 2014)

Hola señores, vi los comentarios que mandaron, un problema que mas veo es que se tiene ruido, bueno  el ruido puede deberse principalmente a la fuente de alimemtacion no superen los 55V ni se bajen mas de 35V recomendado 45 a 50V utilicen condensador electrolitico de 6800uF X 63V recomendado y un condensador de poliester 100nF despues del de 6800uF en la placa del amplificador tambien un condensador de poliester 100nF, el previo puede ser cualquiera en el foro hay muchos tengan en cuenta apantallar muy bien los conductores de entrada desde los jack (donde se conectan la señal) al previo tambien del previo al amplificador (usar cable blindado).
suerte.

Saludos
oZon


----------



## jmgm (Oct 19, 2014)

Me gustaría armar este amplificador por su sencillez y bajo coste,(bueno ,mas que nada porque tengo bastantes componentes de desguace guardados y muertos de risa sin saber que hacer con ellos) y me surge una pequeña duda:

Supongamos que armo el amplificador y además un pre con control de tonos y un vúmetro, hasta aquí todo bien, pero quisiera alimentarlo todo desde una misma fuente y con un mismo transformador . Me explico:
Con el siguiente circuito (imagen adjunta) modificándolo un poquito para hacerlo de alimentación simple y cambiando el trafo por uno de 30v ac (rectificados serian uno 42v dc mas o menos) , de que valor debería de ser la resistencia marcada como 3k3 para obtener 12 v dc?

O si hay otra forma de obtener 12v dc a partir de 42v dc de manera sencilla o con pocos componentes.

Gracias a cualquier respuesta de antemano.


----------



## oZon (Feb 12, 2015)

Hola.....
con 30Vac obtendras 40Vdc.....
la resitencia que utilizaras deberia ser de 5W y el zener esta bien....
otra forma es la utilizacion de reguladores78xx y 79xx pero tambien utilizaras resistencias....
En el circuitop que nos muestras creo que es la mejor forma....

Este ampli es exelente arme varios y nunca fallaron...

saludos...

oZon......


----------



## EDUSTRIANI (Mar 7, 2015)

Hola oZon muy buen aporte... estaba pensando en implementarlo como un amplificador de guitarra electrica.. mi pregunta es... si le acoplo un preamp con ecualizador propio de guitarra es suficiente para que sirva con buena calidad.. o deplano debo escojer otro amplificador que se adapte a las frecuenzias que debe de reproducir una guitarra electrica


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 8, 2015)

EDUSTRIANI dijo:


> Hola oZon muy buen aporte... estaba pensando en implementarlo como un amplificador de guitarra electrica.. mi pregunta es... si le acoplo un preamp con ecualizador propio de guitarra es suficiente para que sirva con buena calidad.. o deplano debo escojer otro amplificador que se adapte a las frecuenzias que debe de reproducir una guitarra electrica



Este es un amplificador de "Rango Completo", es decir cubre *toda* la banda de audio, agregando un previo específico para guitarra no deberías tener *ningún* inconveniente


----------



## EDUSTRIANI (Mar 8, 2015)

ok ... muchas gracias...   otra pregunta como puedo agregar a este amplificador un sistema para eliminar el "tock" al encenderlo?... ese sonido molesto


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 8, 2015)

EDUSTRIANI dijo:


> ok ... muchas gracias...   otra pregunta como puedo agregar a este amplificador un sistema para eliminar el "tock" al encenderlo?... ese sonido molesto



Busca en el Foro *Protector para Parlantes*


----------



## polpi (Abr 4, 2015)

Me parece o algo estoy haciendo mal? Valores que me dio Multisim. Alguien lo simuló? La distorsión me da muy alta  alrededor del 14%


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 4, 2015)

polpi dijo:


> Me parece o algo estoy haciendo mal? Valores que me dio Multisim. Alguien lo simuló? La distorsión me da muy alta  alrededor del 14%



Eso no es distorsión es un "Bruto" recorte de señal.

Comprime tu simulación con Winzip o Winrar y la subes al Foro


----------



## polpi (Abr 4, 2015)

Se me llenó el mundo de preguntas. En simultaneo estoy aprendiendo Multisim y a simular en PC


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 4, 2015)

polpi dijo:


> _*Se me llenó el mundo de preguntas.*_ En simultaneo estoy aprendiendo Multisim y a simular en PC



¿ Como cuales ?


*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*18)* Cuando publiques algún esquema o simulación, trata de que quede *"Prolijo"* no es justo que uno tenga que *"Torturarse"* los ojos para seguir un esquema ajeno.


----------



## Yetrox (Abr 4, 2015)

polpi dijo:


> Se me llenó el mundo de preguntas. En simultaneo estoy aprendiendo Multisim y a simular en PC



Hola polpi lo que te aconseja Fogo es un buen punto, en lo posible si trata de ser un poquito mas organizado porque te puedes confundir.

Hay que hacerle un pequeño ajuste o calibración como a todo amplifier porque asi como esta la distorsión es alta, aquí dejo mi pequeño ajuste sin rediseñar el amplifier, porque con un par de cambios eso si queda mucho mejor, pero pierde mucho su diseño original y eso no seria viable.

Input: 355mVp
THD: 0.06%
Offset: 32mV
Potencia: 70W a 80W Max 
Fuente simple: 55V DC to 3A

Recomendaciones:

Usar Resistencias a la salida de 0.22Ω, las de 0.47Ω le dan una subida de 0.1% de distorsión a esta configuración.

Fuente mínimo debe ser de 55V DC si se usa una de 40V a 50V DC este tiende a tener un THD alto.


----------



## polpi (Abr 4, 2015)

Recien ayer empecé a usar multisim y, obviamente, todavia no se mucho al respecto. No sabia siquiera ampliar el area de trabajo. Por eso ahora puedo entender a lo que se refieren con "prolijo" (gracias Yetrox fue un gran ejemplo) mis disculpas a Fogonazo por "torturar" su vista.
Por otro lado veo que el amplificador no se ajusta a lo que estoy pensando; me explico, tengo un transformador de +30v y 6A, o sea 42vcc y 6A, lindo para un proyecto asi de simple pero veo que no va a ser tan facil. Por otro lado comprendí que con una simulación puedo "proyectar" sin hacer gastos innecesarios (no soy de los que van a comprar lo que hace falta, sino que arranco un proyecto con lo en principio tengo disponible).
Otra cosa: tengo funcionando dos TDA2050 con un transformador +12v y 3A, la fuente la hice con un doblador de tension y tengo 17vcc por rama (para la PC esta bien... funciona) pero mi duda es: con estas potencias de 100w o 150w no es recomendado ¿no?
Gracias por sus respuestas. Atte: Polpi


----------



## Yetrox (Abr 4, 2015)

polpi dijo:


> Recien ayer empecé a usar multisim y, obviamente, todavia no se mucho al respecto. No sabia siquiera ampliar el area de trabajo. Por eso ahora puedo entender a lo que se refieren con "prolijo" (gracias Yetrox fue un gran ejemplo) mis disculpas a Fogonazo por "torturar" su vista.
> Por otro lado veo que el amplificador no se ajusta a lo que estoy pensando; me explico, tengo un transformador de +30v y 6A, o sea 42vcc y 6A, lindo para un proyecto asi de simple pero veo que no va a ser tan facil. Por otro lado comprendí que con una simulación puedo "proyectar" sin hacer gastos innecesarios (no soy de los que van a comprar lo que hace falta, sino que arranco un proyecto con lo en principio tengo disponible).
> Otra cosa: tengo funcionando dos TDA2050 con un transformador +12v y 3A, la fuente la hice con un doblador de tension y tengo 17vcc por rama (para la PC esta bien... funciona) pero mi duda es: con estas potencias de 100w o 150w no es recomendado ¿no?
> Gracias por sus respuestas. Atte: Polpi



Con practica podras ir realizando buenas simulaciones,  exacto antes de quemar algo lo primero es algo de teoria como calculos y su respectiva simulación, claro hay que saber algo del tema para así mismo aplicarlo en la practica.

Si tienes ese Trafo te recomendaria la Zener, es muy economica, no es exigente, no necesitas mucho conocimiento en amplifiers y funciona a la primera.






El problema de los dobladores de tensión para amplificadores que sean exigentes y de potencias grandes, te va a sacar canas verdes, si un amplifier es con fuente simetrica hay que construirlo como debe ser, si es que quieres sacarle buena calidad, el corazón de un amplifier es la fuente.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 4, 2015)

Una cosa que multisim no puede hacer ni ningun simulador es reemplazar el conocimiento y la experiencia.
Un simulaor es más ùtil cuando más se save cuano más experiencia se tiene, porque uno tiene idea de o que espera, en cambio si no se tiene idea no puede saber si esta bien o mal.
Y como es un simulador la experiencia dicta que es eso simula pero no es la realidad es un acercamiento y el entendr los resultados es directamente proporcional al conocimiento y la experiencia

Simula sin saber que es el componente que simulo es el error más frecuente, para ello existen las hojas de datos que nos brindan información....

Un error recurrente, el 555 funciona en la simulación pero en la prtoto no... ya que un simulador no cubre todos los aspecto solo los más importantes, si eligo una relación RC que esta fuera de rango, puede que el simulador lo muestre pero obvio en la práctica no lo hara y a veces se culpa al simulador
Un simulador no hace milagros


----------



## jmgm (Ago 11, 2015)

Bueno, por fin tuve tiempo libre y conseguí terminar este amplificador usando todos los componentes de desguace.

Lo alimento con un transformador de 30v y logicamente a los 50w estimados no llega pero para el uso que le voy a dar va sobrado. La unica pega es que los bajos no los reproduce muy bien cuando subo el volumen mas de la mitad (distorsiona), supongo que será porque en la fuente solo coloqué 2 condensadores de 2200uf 63v (eran los que tenia a mano) o porque usé un celular como fuente de audio, no se..

Como transistores finales usé un par de 2n3055, calientan un poco sobretodo con cargas de 4ohm. Los tip y el bd apenas se nota que calienten.

En definitiva, funciona bien para lo simple y sencillo que es y sobretodo por lo barato que me ha salido, je je.
Un saludo .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 11, 2015)

jmgm dijo:


> La unica pega es que los bajos no los reproduce muy bien cuando subo el volumen mas de la mitad (distorsiona), supongo que será porque en la fuente solo coloqué 2 condensadores de 2200uf 63v (eran los que tenia a mano) o porque usé un celular como fuente de audio, no se..


El condensador de salida debería ser de -  por lo menos -  de 4700uF, mejor aún de 6800uF. Eso te permite llegar mas abajo en frecuencia y obtener mejores graves.
En la fuente has colocado dos capacitores de 2200uF, y si están buenos, deberías llegar a los 4400uF que deberían permitir reproducir graves sin problemas.
Otro inconveniente es que la ganancia del amplificador es muy alta, con lo cual va a llegar pronto a la potencia máxima y saturará. Para remediar ese problema, cambiá la resistencia R8 de 68Ω a 180Ω


----------



## pandacba (Ago 11, 2015)

Con 30Vdc andas por los 10W aprx. para 8 ohms, y los filtros de la fuente sobra.
La salida del celular es muy elevada para la sensibilidd del amplificador, por eso distorciona, y esa distorción hace que se calienten los transistores de salida, al igual que drivers, debido a que el amplificadro recorta, ojo ocn eso!!! los capacitores de fuente van sobrados, si el material que reproducis no tiene muchos graves y no tenes un corrector de tonos no vas a sentir mucos graves, para que se sientan como seguramente vos queres y necesitas mínimos unos 30-40W, pero adaptando la fuente de señal

por otro lado un ampli calcualdo para trabajar con una tensión, cuando se lo utilza a mucha menor tensión su comportamiento puede no ser óptimo y su rendimiento puede ser malo....


----------



## jmgm (Ago 13, 2015)

Gracias amigos por vuestros consejos, probaré a cambiar el condensador de salida (puse uno de 2200uf al igual como figura en el diagrama).
Si con esto no mejora cambiaré tambien el valor de la resistencia de 68ohm por la que me decís. 

No lo alimento con 30vdc sino con un trafo de 30v ac, que una vez rectificados y filtrados serian unos 42vdc mas o menos, que potencia puede lograr con esta tensión? 

Provandolo con un celular ( se puede equalizar el sonido mediante una aplicacion android) distorsiona al subir el volumen , pero puedo bajar el nivel de bajos y va bien, lo que es un engorro que cada vez que se conecte el celular como fuente de audio debo de entrar en la aplicacion de equalizador para bajar los bajos.

En cambio lo he probado tambien con un diskman y se nota la diferencia, se escucha mejor y distorsiona solo cuando el volumen está cercano al maximo nivel.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 13, 2015)

unos 20-22W con esa tensión de fuente, te distorciona porque la salida del diskman es alta, no tanto como en los otros casos


----------



## Pablo LB (Jul 2, 2016)

Buen día, tengo una pregunta de noob, los diodos en éste amplificador deberían colocarse en el disipador junto a los transistores de salida?

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2016)

D1 y D2 si , apoyados termicamente , no electricamente. Inclusive se coloca un poco de grasa siliconada.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jul 27, 2016)

jmgm dijo:


> Bueno, por fin tuve tiempo libre y conseguí terminar este amplificador usando todos los componentes de desguace.
> 
> Lo alimento con un transformador de 30v y logicamente a los 50w estimados no llega pero para el uso que le voy a dar va sobrado. La unica pega es que los bajos no los reproduce muy bien cuando subo el volumen mas de la mitad (distorsiona), supongo que será porque en la fuente solo coloqué 2 condensadores de 2200uf 63v (eran los que tenia a mano) o porque usé un celular como fuente de audio, no se..
> 
> ...




Buenos días , por favor ¿¿¿¿ Has usado el PCB de la primera página tal y como está publicado ????.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## elmario (Ago 20, 2016)

Hola gente, se ve muy bien sencillo el diseño como para armar un ampli de guitarra de práctica, así que antes de hacerlo quisiera preguntarles que función específica cumple la R14 en paralelo con el parlante y si es realmente necesaria en un amp de ese tipo.Gracias
Saludos


----------



## zopilote (Ago 20, 2016)

La funcion es solo de carga constante si no tuviera  algun parlante  conectado, esto solo sirve para realimentacion, y si tu parlante  esta  fijo con un cable no es necesario la resistencia.
 Mas si desconectas  el parlante (terminales de parlantera), la resistencia seria necesaria,  para que la realimentacion funcione adecuadamente.


----------



## elmario (Ago 20, 2016)

Gracias amigo zopilote por la respuesta, en cuanto pueda empezaré a armarlo, espero no tener problemas de oscilaciones dado que pienso hacerlo al viejo estilo "point to point" de los amps valvulares usando remanentes de puentes que tengo por ahi (locuras mías jajaja)...de hecho armé este de red circuits http://www.redcircuits.com/Page65.htm que es muy sencillo pero no logro controlar la oscilación en 80-100 hz mas o menos, la cual es tan fuerte que prácticamente se escucha más que el audio (motor-boating)...veré como me va con éste y comentaré.
Saludos


----------



## kevinjairguioescorcia (Jul 11, 2018)

*S*er*á* q*ue* *é*sta fuente oscilada de 48 volt *más* simple me servir*á* para *é*ste proyecto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2018)

Si ya lograste hacerla andar , si te sirve !


----------



## Nibitor (Jun 20, 2020)

Buenas tardes, he encontrado este modelo de amplificador en el baúl de cosas de la secundaria, me acuerdo que en la clase jamás lo logré hacer andar, el circuito impreso corresponde a un kit de Labelin en Perú y veo que corresponde al diagrama de este topic, no encuentro la falla


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 20, 2020)

Nibitor dijo:


> Buenas tardes, he encontrado este modelo de amplificador en el baúl de cosas de la secundaria, me acuerdo que en la clase jamás lo logré hacer andar, el circuito impreso corresponde a un kit de Labelin en Perú y veo que corresponde al diagrama de este topic, no encuentro la falla


¿ Se supone que nosotros conocemos la falla ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 20, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Se supone que nosotros conocemos la falla ?


Mi bola de Cristal si queda arreglando en lo taller.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 20, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Mi bola de Cristal si queda arreglando en lo taller.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Te aconsejo que *NO *vayas a buscarla, me cuentan que hay mucho covid por ahí, mejor quédate en tu casa


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 20, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Te aconsejo que *NO *vayas a buscarla, me cuentan que hay mucho covid por ahí, mejor quédate en tu casa


Y nin adianta tentar buscar , esa aun NO esta  lista para uso , Jajajajajajaja
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Nibitor (Jun 20, 2020)

Lo que sucedio fué que después de armado el circuito impreso con todos sus componentes hace ya muchos años no funcionó (Habia continua en parlantes con un zumbido), el profe en ese tiempo me dijo que estaba mal el impreso (No coincidia con el diagrama) voy a volver a armar el circuito con todos sus componentes con calma a ver si funciona ahora, tengo unos tip 35C y una fuente de impresora de 37V 1A, por lo menos debería amplificar algo


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 20, 2020)

Nibitor dijo:


> Lo que sucedio fué que después de armado el circuito impreso con todos sus componentes hace ya muchos años no funcionó *(Habia continua en parlantes con un zumbido)*, el profe en ese tiempo me dijo que estaba mal el impreso (No coincidia con el diagrama) voy a volver a armar el circuito con todos sus componentes con calma a ver si funciona ahora, tengo unos tip 35C y una fuente de impresora de 37V 1A, por lo menos debería amplificar algo


*No *me gusta ese esquema, me parece que tiene un error, tendría que analizarlo.
Un amplificador con acople a capacitor *NO *puede tener continua sobre el parlante


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 30, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *No *me gusta ese esquema, me parece que tiene un error, tendría que analizarlo.
> Un amplificador con acople a capacitor *NO *puede tener continua sobre el parlante



Algunos milivoltios de corriente continua caen en el parlante, a través de R10. Aunque el esquema visualmente engañe un poco, el parlante no está libre de corriente continua.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2021)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Algunos milivoltios de corriente continua caen en el parlante, a través de R10. Aunque el esquema visualmente engañe un poco, el parlante no está libre de corriente continua.


Si, lo debo haber confundido con algún otro similar que no conecta R10 de esa forma


----------



## Alice (May 24, 2021)

Buenas tardes amigos saludos desde Cuba. Tengo una duda con los transistores a utilizar para la salida de este amplificador.
Podría sustituirlos por unos de salida horizontal de monitores como estos 👇


----------



## Fogonazo (May 24, 2021)

Alice dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigos saludos desde Cuba. Tengo una duda con los transistores a utilizar para la salida de este amplificador.
> Podría sustituirlos por unos de salida horizontal de monitores como estos 👇


Nop, posee menos corriente de colector y mucha menos capacidad de disipación.

Cuando pidas alguna sugerencia sobre "Reemplazo" de transistores u otro dispositivo publica los datasheet de ambos.


----------



## Alice (Jun 6, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Nop, posee menos corriente de colector y mucha menos capacidad de disipación.
> 
> Cuando pidas alguna sugerencia sobre "Reemplazo" de transistores u otro dispositivo publica los datasheet de ambos.


Gracias fogonazo por la ayuda.

Ya he montado este amplificador y esta trabajando bien pero la R5 de 220k la tuve que remplazar por una de 680k ya que con esa resistencia no funcionaba, busque problemas en el montaje que hice pero no era el caso y la solución fue 680k para la polarización de la base que por cierto me di cuenta luego cuando revise que tenia los 0v prácticamente.
Lo alimente primero a 30V y después con 45 en ambos casos, y esta trabajando ahora muy bien excepto por ese pequeño ajuste 🤔


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 6, 2021)

Fijate que entre R3 , R4 y R5 fijan la polarización del transistor ese y en consecuencia de todo el amplificador, mas que nada si estás jugando con la alimentación , antes de C7 deberías tener Vcc/2 , o sea la mitad de la tensión de alimentación. D1 y D2 irían pegados al disipador tomando su temperatura.

Saludos.


----------



## Alice (Jun 6, 2021)

Hoy  le he vuelto a colocar la Resistencia  R5 de 220k ya que tenia dudas de  porque no me funcionó con ella y quería saber que había yo hecho mal  y para mi sorpresa anduvo en cuanto la puse de nuevo, me imagino que anteriormente habría alguna soldadura o falso contacto cerca del transistor Q1 y por si acaso rectifique todas las soldaduras. 

Una última pregunta ya que Dosmetros  me lo comentó anteriormente, no he puesto los diodos pegados al disipador pues pensé que no debería ser muy necesario para esta potencia y realmente no tengo exceso de temperatura ni ruido ni nada, el no hacerlo puede afectar en otro parametro el funcionamiento de este amplificador?
Gracias por la atención y gracias de antemano también Saludos 👍


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 6, 2021)

Alice dijo:


> no he puesto los diodos pegados al disipador pues pensé que no debería ser muy necesario para esta potencia


Muy mal hecho. Esos transistores operan contra el embalamiento térmico del par de salida.


----------



## Alice (Jun 6, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Muy mal hecho. Esos transistores operan contra el embalamiento térmico del par de salida.


Ya había oído sobre el embalamiento término pero no  le habia prestado mucha atención. Buscare información sobre eso para conocer bien de que se trata y como es que por transferencia de calor puede operar mejor la salida muchas gracias, muy buen proyecto este y con potencia aceptable.
Saludos


----------



## Alice (Jun 9, 2021)

Hola amigos busque información y ya he visto y entendido  porque me han sugerido poner los diodos en contacto con el disipador estaba realmente cometiendo un grave error😅.  
También leí sobre que se pueden cambiar los 2 diodos por un (transistor, una resistencia y un preset) como el de la imagen de abajo que la comento dosmetros en otro post y trataba algo sobre este tema, yo quiero implementar esta variante para este pero tengo dudas de a que corriente debo de ajustar el vías correctamente o cercano a lo óptimo en este modelo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 10, 2021)

Ese circuito de polarización con transistor, así como está armado, es terriblemente peligroso. Seguí buscando y leyendo para saber por qué y como hacer las conexiones correctas.

Bue....no tan peligroso, pero dibujá mejor los esquemas antes de que yo siga mandando fruta


----------



## Alice (Jun 10, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ese circuito de polarización con transistor, así como está armado, es terriblemente peligroso. Seguí buscando y leyendo para saber por qué y como hacer las conexiones correctas.
> 
> Bue....no tan peligroso, pero dibujá mejor los esquemas antes de que yo siga mandando fruta


Oh gracias por la aclaración y disculpa por no realizar el esquema prolijo, realmente corte y copie esa imagen. 
Creo que me asusto un poco cuando me dijo que era terriblemente peligroso y opte por montarlo con la idea original con los diodos y les coloque una presilla para dejarlos fijos, realmente quería  hacerlo con  el transistor para facilitar el montaje pero bueno con un poco de idea y ganas de aprender todo sale. Les dejo unas imágenes de como lo hice, gracias nuevamente y Saludos desde Cuba.
Esta es la forma en que coloque los diodos con la presilla aunque no le puse pasta térmica como sugieren porque no tengo pero no tengo demasiado calentamiento y funciona muy bien a 45 volts


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 10, 2021)

Está muy bien así. La grasa térmica no tiene mucho uso en este caso por que el apoyo de cada diodo sobre el disipador es sobre una línea y no una superficie. Tal vez habría que "hundir" los diodos en el aluminio haciendo algun calado, pero por ahora probá así que tal vá.


----------



## totaltecnica (Oct 7, 2022)

Hola a Todos Arme el Amplificador M-150 citado en este post con algunas variantes la alimentación a 34 Vcc
transistores de Salida 2SC4131 y
pre excitadores TIP 29 C y TIP 30C
el BC 558 de reemplazo por el BD-140
el C1 de 100 nF por un electrolítico de 4,7 uF x 50 V
y la R2 de 15K por una de 1K5
el Amplificador funciona bien a baja potencia en la salida de parlante mido 0.040 Vcc pero hay ruido o distorsión a mas de media potencia NO pretendo sacarle 50W RMS con esa tensión y esos Transistores ya que los 2SC4131 son de 60W y según entiendo mas de 40 W no van a rendir pero si mejorar la calidad de sonido para al menos lograr 35W sobre 4 Ohms con baja distorsión, tengo también los TIP 41 y 42 para reemplazar los Pre excitadores no se si esta es la causa del bajo rendimiento o tengo que cambiar valores de algunos componentes mas.
desde ya muchas gracias a todos adjunto la imagen del esquema tal y como Lo Armé


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 7, 2022)

Con 34V solo vas a lograr 15W sobre 8 ohms y con muchisims suerte algo de 25 a 30W sobre 4 ohms....hasta que vuelen los transistores de salida. Acá no hay magia.


----------



## totaltecnica (Oct 7, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Con 34V solo vas a lograr 15W sobre 8 ohms y con muchisims suerte algo de 25 a 30W sobre 4 ohms....hasta que vuelen los transistores de salida. Acá no hay magia.


Dr. Zoidberg gracias por tu aporte jajajajaja ósea es lo que hay esta rindiendo 15W y el resto es porque saturó la entrada y Esta bien el ensamble y las variaciones que le hice solo que tenia dudas si era por los transistores de salida que tengo como 12 o los pre excitadores.
Otra duda porque volarían si están a menos corriente tensión y potencia que la soportada de hecho apenas si se entibian mi duda erá si por esos transistores que no son específicos para audio pueden ser los que generen un poco de ruido o el circuito ya es ruidoso de por si y como mejorar la calidad del sonido no la potencia


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Con 34V solo vas a lograr 15W sobre 8 ohms y con muchisims suerte algo de 25 a 30W sobre 4 ohms....hasta que vuelen los transistores de salida. Acá no hay magia.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 7, 2022)

totaltecnica dijo:


> y Esta bien el ensamble y las variaciones que le hice


Eso no lo sé. Yo hubiera trabajado con un simulador para ajustar la performance del esquema.....si es que necesitara ajustarse. No sé ni por qué ni para qué hiciste los cambios...


----------



## totaltecnica (Oct 7, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Eso no lo sé. Yo hubiera trabajado con un simulador para ajustar la performance del esquema.....si es que necesitara ajustarse. No sé ni por qué ni para qué hiciste los cambios...


*L*os cambios los realic*é* porque ya tenía todo.
Lo trat*é* de simular en el *L*ivewire y explotaba todo el rato por exceso de potencia en las Resistencias de salida que no me permite que sean de mas de 2W, o volaban los transistores por exceder los 5 V de tensión base emisor, o los electrolíticos por pasar los 5 V también.
A mi entender el *L*ivewire para simulación de potencias de audio le falta mucha librería o lo estoy usando mal?


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Oct 7, 2022)

Hola, estimado amigo. 
Como estarás notando, los moderadores con buena voluntad están corrigiendo tu post porque estás infringiendo ciertas normas del foro. Procura hacer párrafos cortos y separar las oraciones con puntos, comenzando cada nueva oración con mayúscula.
Quizás te sugeriría que utilices Multisim, con lo cual podrás visualizar la forma de onda a la salida y la potencia teórica que tiene tu circuito. He revisado el Livewire y -al menos esta versión- no tiene modo de fijar la potencia de las resistencias.


----------



## totaltecnica (Oct 7, 2022)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Hola, estimado amigo.
> Como estarás notando, los moderadores con buena voluntad están corrigiendo tu post porque estás infringiendo ciertas normas del foro. Procura hacer párrafos cortos y separar las oraciones con puntos, comenzando cada nueva oración con mayúscula.
> Quizás te sugeriría que utilices Multisim, con lo cual podrás visualizar la forma de onda a la salida y la potencia teórica que tiene tu circuito. He revisado el Livewire y -al menos esta versión- no tiene modo de fijar la potencia de las resistencias.


Hola Alvaro gracias por tu comentario, soy nuevo en esto del foro


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 7, 2022)

totaltecnica dijo:


> *L*os cambios los realic*é* porque ya tenía todo.


Eso no es una buena justificación. De todas formas, si lograste que funcione bien...todo OK, pero ese funcionamiento sin verificación técnica no es lo mejor que podés hacer.
Por otra parte, el circuito original es bastante malo, con faltantes importantes y una configuración de entrada "dudosa". YO te recomiendo encarar otro circuito, de los cientos que hay en el foro, que te van a proporcionar mucha mejor performance con esquemas probados y verificados.


----------



## totaltecnica (Oct 8, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Eso no es una buena justificación. De todas formas, si lograste que funcione bien...todo OK, pero ese funcionamiento sin verificación técnica no es lo mejor que podés hacer.
> Por otra parte, el circuito original es bastante malo, con faltantes importantes y una configuración de entrada "dudosa". YO te recomiendo encarar otro circuito, de los cientos que hay en el foro, que te van a proporcionar mucha mejor performance con esquemas probados y verificados.



¿Cuál, por ejemplo que pueda usar los transistores mencionados y fuente simple? También podría armarlo complementario.


----------

